# Google Reader



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

Wondering if I'm one of the few left that actually use RSS feeds. With google reader shutting down July 1, not sure what I should use. Any suggestions?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

sazerac said:


> Wondering if I'm one of the few left that actually use RSS feeds. With google reader shutting down July 1, not sure what I should use. Any suggestions?


Actually, I recommend google currents. Currents is a magazine style news reader, like pulse, but can also be used to subscribe to RSS feeds, and it has sharing capabilities (FB, G+, Twitter, apps, etc.). Currents has a nice UI, and when google releases it's application to transfer RSS subscriptions from google reader (which will likely be at or near the close of that app), the transferring to currents will likely be seamless as both google reader and currents are google products. Just my .02


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

if you need a desktop solution, I hear good things about feedly.

this is kind of a major blow for me - I've had a tab dedicated to Reader for years now, my official stats have me reading close to a million things since 2007. dammit Google, I thought we was cool!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Could try prismatic too, just saw it today.

http://getprismatic.com/

And here's a good way to get your subscribed feeds data from google reader...

http://www.dataliberation.org/google/reader


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

I have Pulse on my N7 and GNex. I haven't tried to use google takout to get all my feeds transferred yet. I'm not sure if Pulse syncs as well as google reader did. Reader was always dead on across devices and the computer on what I've read and/or marked as read.

quickdraw - currents is pretty sweet. I use it on my N7 a lot. That is a pretty good option, but I liked how basic reader is.

I'm take a look at feedly as a computer solution. Thanks for the suggestions.

Does anyone use Pulse?



number5toad said:


> ....my official stats have me reading close to a million things since 2007....


I've been a user since 2008. Just checked my stats.....~750,000


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

sazerac said:


> I have Pulse on my N7 and GNex. I haven't tried to use google takout to get all my feeds transferred yet. I'm not sure if Pulse syncs as well as google reader did. Reader was always dead on across devices and the computer on what I've read and/or marked as read.
> 
> quickdraw - currents is pretty sweet. I use it on my N7 a lot. That is a pretty good option, but I liked how basic reader is.
> 
> ...


I use pulse also. I've tried tons of news readers, and pulse has been a long-time favorite of mine, though I don't care for the recently added highlights feature (that floating icon is annoying). I only own an android smartphone, but Pulse seems to work well across different devices if you create an account. A co-worker of mine owns an s3 and n7 and didn't have issues syncing his feeds onto his n7 when he got it and signed into his pulse account.


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

Good to know. Now onto getting Google Takeout into my pulse account.


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been giving feedly a try. I like it so far. I haven't gotten to use it on my devices yet though.


----------

